# iMac G5 17 pouces : pb de démarrage



## DavidFR75 (29 Juin 2008)

Après être resté une semaine totalement éteint (non branché sur une prise) mon iMac G5 a refusé de démarrer. Le câble d'alimentation a bien entendu été testé, de même que la prise. Ouvert, j'ai tenté un démarrage en utilisant le petit bouton interne, fait un reset sur l'autre bouton, toujours rien. Et puis, au bout d'une semaine d'inactivité, miracle, il repart. Difficilement, en soufflant comme une vieille voiture mais il redémarre. 

Trop content, je l'ai laissé en veille pendant près d'une semaine sans jamais l'éteindre sauf quelques redémarrages immédiat qui n'ont pas posé problème... Mais il fallait que j'en ai le coeur net, alors, je l'ai éteint pendant 3/4 heures en programmant un redémarrage automatique au cas ou le problème viendrait du bouton de démarrage. Et là, à nouveau le silence !

Dans la mesure ou il fonctionné sans accroc pendant une semaine, est-ce que cela n'exclue pas un problème sur la carte logique ? Mais plutôt sur l'alimentation ? 

La question est un peu orientée mais vos avis me seront précieux.

Je précise que ce n'est pas a priori un iMac concerné par les pb récurrents qu'ont connu des machines de ce type et que les condensateurs de la carte logique ne sont pas boursouflés...


----------



## ben206stras (30 Juin 2008)

N'aurais-tu pas un problème de pile qui serait morte ?

J'ai un soucis sur mon iMac G4 Tournesol, peut-être as-tu le même , sans défaut apparent à l'oeil nu sur mon alim, il y a un petit grésillement au niveau de cette alim, et là, rien ne démarre. Une petite tape sous la base du tournesol (en gros), et hop, il redémarre tout seul et sans le moindre soucis.

Peut-être cela pourra t'aider dans ton dépannage...


----------



## DavidFR75 (30 Juin 2008)

ben206stras a dit:


> N'aurais-tu pas un problème de pile qui serait morte ?
> 
> J'ai un soucis sur mon iMac G4 Tournesol, peut-être as-tu le même , sans défaut apparent à l'oeil nu sur mon alim, il y a un petit grésillement au niveau de cette alim, et là, rien ne démarre. Une petite tape sous la base du tournesol (en gros), et hop, il redémarre tout seul et sans le moindre soucis.
> 
> Peut-être cela pourra t'aider dans ton dépannage...



Je croyais que la pile ne servait pas au démarrage ?...


----------



## ben206stras (1 Juillet 2008)

Apparement si... Ca m'a été confirmé par un voisin qui traine sur ce forum aussi.


----------



## DavidFR75 (3 Juillet 2008)

ben206stras a dit:


> Apparement si... Ca m'a été confirmé par un voisin qui traine sur ce forum aussi.



Mon Mac a redémarré ! Comment fait-on pour vérifier l'état de cette fameuse pile ? Je sais ou elle se trouve dans le Mac (derrière la carte Airport) mais ne peut-on pas la tester ?


----------



## ben206stras (4 Juillet 2008)

As-tu trouvé la cause du problème de démarrage ?

Pour tester la pile, tu mesures la tension qu'elle délivre. Si la tension est égale ou légèrement suppérieure à la tension nominale indiquée sur le corps de la pile, alors elle est en bonne santé.

Sur ma pile, j'ai mesuré 3.86V avec une tension nominale de 3.6V.

Il y a toujours une marge sur la tension délivrée par une pile, mais cette petite surtension est tout à fait supportée sans dommages par les composants.

Petite note, si tu retires la piles, tu perdras queqlues réglages logiciels, que tu auras simplement à reparamétrer après le démarrage système.


----------



## DavidFR75 (4 Juillet 2008)

DavidFR75 a dit:


> Mon Mac a redémarré ! Comment fait-on pour vérifier l'état de cette fameuse pile ? Je sais ou elle se trouve dans le Mac (derrière la carte Airport) mais ne peut-on pas la tester ?



La question que je posais était de savoir si on peut tester la pile sans la retirer ? Un peu comme on le fait avec une batterie de portable... Un tableau de bord ou une ligne de commande...

En tout cas, la panne n'est pas clairement identifiée mais je devrais bientôt être fixé car j'ai une alim neuve à installer...


----------



## DavidFR75 (4 Juillet 2008)

DavidFR75 a dit:


> En tout cas, la panne n'est pas clairement identifiée mais je devrais bientôt être fixé car j'ai une alim neuve à installer...



Voilà, l'alimentation est changée et tout remarche parfaitement. C'était bien l'alim !


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2008)

DavidFR75 a dit:


> Voilà, l'alimentation est changée et tout remarche parfaitement. C'était bien l'alim !


 
C'est une bonne chose, cette panne résolue. 

Tester une pile sans la débrancher ? Ca ne te permettrait pas d'avoir sa tension réelle.


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2008)

DavidFR75 a dit:


> Voilà, l'alimentation est changée et tout remarche parfaitement. C'était bien l'alim !



How much, si ça n'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## dixondeider (13 Juillet 2008)

j'ai ce matin eu le meme genre de probléme, mon g5 ne veut pas démarrer, je me suis tapé la procédure et le voyant 2 ne s'allume pas aprés avoir ré initialiser la smu.
comment etre sur que c'est un problème d'alim ou de carte logique ?


----------



## Mactoubeau (19 Juillet 2008)

J'ai  mon I-Mac G3 Blue Dalmatian qui ne démarre plus. Le bouton d'alimentation lui s'éclaire une fois appuyé mais après plus rien 

Faut-il changer la pile ? mais alors pour démonter, pas facile tout est clipsé :sick:


----------

